# Apprendre Java sous OSX



## TomX (21 Juin 2001)

Voila, je commence mes premiers pas dans le monde de la prog ( un an de pascal , et je m'interesse à la prog "orientée objet". En fait, je voudrais me mettre à apprendre le Java... Je projette d'acheter un bouquin sur le sujet, mais je sais pas trop quoi utiliser comme outil...
Est-ce que les outils de dév du CD de MacOS X sont adaptés pour un apprentissage?
G essayé de les installer, mais incapable d'ouvrir l'application ProjectBuilder, l'icone n'apparait meme pas ds le dock. :-(
Une idée?


----------



## Einbert (21 Juin 2001)

Tu as bien un dossier du nom de Developer sur ton DD ? Quand tu as fait l'installation à partir du cd dev, elle s'est déroulée jusqu'à la fin ?

Commencé java sous OS X est le rêve... Tu peux utiliser Project Builder comme le terminal ! De plus, tu pourrais directement te lancer dans Cocoa une fois que tu maîtriseras les bases de Java !! Je crois qu'il serait bien d'acheter un bouquin, même si tu as des trucs dans la documentation fournie avec le cd dev ! Moi je trouve les outils adaptés...disons que faut faire des essayes...Utilises aussi le terminal, just for fun...Pour la compilation et l'exécution, tape dans le terminal man javac et man java pour avoir des infos !

++

------------------
------------------------
Einbert

ICQ : 70803640

A quand OS XXX ??


----------



## TomX (21 Juin 2001)

C bon, g trouvé...
Enfin, c bizarre, g juste installé sur la meme partition que le systeme X...
A noter que g juste un dossier "developper" sur le DD, avant, j'en avais plus...
De plus, le dossier fait 613 Mo au lieu de 513 sur les autres partitions...
Bon bah, il me reste plus qu'a bosser le langage, et puis apprendre à me servir des logiciels...  
Mais si vous avez des conseils, hésitez pas, je crois que j'en aurais besoin! ;-)


----------



## NeoJF (21 Juin 2001)

J'ai moi aussi voulu essayer java. OS X a l'ai parfait pour ça. J'ai donc cherché de la doc : sur le cd Dev la doc prépare au passage à la prog cocoa mais pas vraiment à celle de Java pour un débutant. J'ai donc cherché sur le Net de la doc : celle de Sun s'averrait bien évidemment la meilleure mais je dois avouer que 800 pages en anglais non imprimées, ca fait mal.
Puis le Bac et maintenant les vacances.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Endin, on m'a dit que Java était trop lent et maintenant j'après l'Objective-C. Je cherche de la doc mais ce langage me semble peu répandu. Je vais donc acheter un livre sur le C et suivre cette fois les instructions (en anglais) d'Apple sur l'obj-c.

------------------
*NeoJF*
G3 300 Beige, MacOS X 10.0.3
_"Être Mac ou ne pas Être, telle est la Question."_


----------



## Manu (22 Juin 2001)

Pour ceux qui sont interessés par le développement sous OS X, je peux leur assurer que les outils de développement fournis sont de très haut niveau (je ne cesse de le repéter), en effet une fois qu'on a compris le principe de leur utilisation, on peut développer en en rien de temps des choses que l'on croit tout à fait impossibles. Et cela très facilement et surtout très rapidement.

A mon avis la meilleure façon c'est de suivre la démarche suivante :

- Apprendre le langage C qui est la base. N'oubliez pas que c'est le langage natif d'OS X qui est un UNIX et que UNIX est développé en C.

- Comprendre ce qu'est un langage objet. Cequi n'est pas du tout compliqué. On peut lire la doc Objective C ci-après qui l'explique très bien. http://developer.apple.com/techpubs/macosx/Cocoa/ObjectiveC/ObjC.pdf 

En gros pour vous donnez un aperçu de la démarche de développement sous cocoa, il faut retenir ceci :

Cocoa est basé sur les frameworks. Ce sont un ensemble d'objets préfabriqués et fournis par Apple.
Tout développement d'une application consiste à créer des composants à partir de ces objets de base.
Un composant est un assemblage d'objets de base. Il peut également contenir d'autres composants. On peut créer des composants génériques que l'on utilise par la suite pour créer des composants plus spécialisés. Apple fourni également quelques composants très évolués. Par exemple le composant NSTextView est à lui seul quasiment un traitement de texte. Les fonctionnalités principales sont fournies. On le trouve dans la palette d'Interface Builder.

D'autre part et c'est très important, sous Cocoa les fonctionnalités communes à toutes les applications sont fournies par le Framework sous forme de composant également. Composant que l'on peut bien sur réadapter pour créer un composant plus riche et qui correspond au besoin de votre application.

Exemple : toute application qui produit un document doit fournir à l'utilisateur le moyen de l'imprimmer. Le framework fournit le composant NSPrintPanel qui permet à l'utilisateur d'imprimer. Tout ce que le développeur doit faire c'est l'utiliser en lui fournissant les infos du document à imprimer.
La force de cocoa c'est qu'on construit une maison avec comme éléments de base des murs, des fenêtres, des portes, etc au lieu de partir du ciment, des pelles, du sable etc... 
Vous pouver sous cocoa dès que vous avez une idée, créer un composant et l'insérer dans un framework personnel; une espèce de bibliothèque de composants. Lorsque vous développer une appli et que vous avez besoin d'une fonctionnalité, vous aller voir dans votre framework ou dans ceux fournis par Apple s'il n'existe pas un composant qui le fait déjà.
Généralement, on a au moins le tiers du boulot qui est fait en cherchant bien. Autrement, on crée un composant toujours à partir de ceux fournis.
Pour vous donner une idée de la puissance de ces frameworks, sachez par exemple qu'un navigateur comme omniweb monopolise à peine 2 ou 3 personnes au plus chez omnigroup. Vous savez combien il en faut pour IE?
En vous fournisqsant les outils de dev Apple vous invite à utiliser ce qui se fait de mieux en la matière. Ces outils il y a à peine quelques années valaient une fortune, et étaient prisés dans des Entreprises faisant partie de Fortune 500 aux US. 
C'est une chance inouîe, ne la gachez pas. Foncez je vous assure vous ne le regretterez pas bien au contraire.
Une dernière chose. Les composants dont je vous parle, cocoa (OnpenStep sous NeXT) permet de le faire cela fait plus de 15 ans.  
Aujourd'hui on commence à peine à faire la même chose (et en moins bien) en Java et on les appellle par un nom ronflant les Java Beans. 
Je suis plié en deux lorsque j'entends les développeurs Java qui se vautrent derrière des termes hypper techniques en parlant de EJB (Enterprise Java Bean), etc... 
Tout ce qu'ils découvrent dans Java aujourd'hui, les frameworks OpenStep le font depuis des annèes.
Sachez que ces frameworks ont été retravaillés et completés par de nouvelles fonctionnalités comme QuickTime, OpenGL, HTML, XML, etc... et sont appelés COCOA.

J'espère vous avoir mis l'eau à la bouche. Je vous encourage à vous jeter à l'eau. Posez des questions j'y répondrais.

Salut.


----------



## decoris (15 Novembre 2001)

je sais que ce post est un peu vieux, mais voila :

je commence la programmation java a l'uniersité, et je voudrais savoir ce que je peux faire sous os X pour pouvoir continuer chez moi.

j'utilise des pc avec jpadpro a l'unif, et je me demande ce que je peux utiliser de comparble sous osX

l'usage est ultrabasique, c'est le tout début : de simples petites applications, que je veux juste compiler et executer (max 250 lignes de code, c'est dire...)

avez vous des idées? (ou des solutions...)


----------



## Einbert (15 Novembre 2001)

Pas de problemes...Si c'est des petits trucs, tu n'as meme pas besoin d'utiliser ProjectBuilder (quoique si tu as envie de connaitre un peu l'environnement, ben n'hesite pas...moi j'avoue que je ne l'ai pas encore beaucoup employe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Il te suffit de prendre n'importe quel editeur de texte (BBEdit lite par exemple ou carremment celui fourni par Project Builder), de taper ton code ou de recuperer ce que tu as deja taper au cours, de compiler le tout en pseudo-code avec la commande javac, puis une fois la compilation reussie, ben un coup de java sur le fichier principale et le tour est joue...Tape man javac ou man java pour plus d'info sur les commandes !!

++


----------



## simon (15 Novembre 2001)

Et zou rebelote encore une fois je vous renvoie ds le Forum Developement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je sais que ce post et vieux mais réfléchissez un peu avant de poster n'importe ou (mais je ne vous fais aucun reproches parce que les autres modérateurs me déplace aussi mes posts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Et je méga confirme comme quoi le Java sur OS X est parfait j'ai fait toute ma première année à l'EPFL avec ça on a fait un projet de plus de 4000 lignes de codes et on a pas eu de problèmes...pour un apprentissage je conseil le site de sun (http://java.sun.com) et d'utiliser le Java Tutorial et l'API avec ça vous pouvez déjà faire énormément de chose....


----------



## Floppy (15 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manu:
*Pour vous donner une idée de la puissance de ces frameworks, sachez par exemple qu'un navigateur comme omniweb monopolise à peine 2 ou 3 personnes au plus chez omnigroup. Vous savez combien il en faut pour IE?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non, je ne sais pas. Combien sont-ils ?


----------

